# President Putin - His enneatype?



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

Russian President Putin.











* *












How would you type this man?




Typing bunnies - throw some types out there...


----------



## The Hammer (Aug 24, 2015)

mushr00m said:


> Russian President Putin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Many type him as an 8. But based on what I've read on his biography I'd say he's a 6w5 CP.


----------



## Remcy (Dec 19, 2011)

ISTP 8w9 6w5 3w4 sp/so


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

The Hammer said:


> Many type him as an 8. But based on what I've read on his biography I'd say he's a 6w5 CP.





Remcy said:


> ISTP 8w9 6w5 3w4 sp/so


Could you give more reasoning as to why..


----------



## Remcy (Dec 19, 2011)

mushr00m said:


> Could you give more reasoning as to why..


Visual read + I've read his Phd thesis. Long-term planning of an 8w9, heavy focus on resources (sp), understands social structures (so), pre-emptiveness and sense of duty of a 6, and focus on tasks and image of a 3.


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

8, dead center. he can do 9. he can do 7. 

he can do 5.


he shows NO 2, or interest in 2 which is telling.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

7w8 Sp/Sx 
basically, he's like an 8 who is more head center (you can tell by the way he moves. he has a 7-ish bounce to his step which is hilarious), rationalizes when his positions are questioned and distracts himself by making videos with beautiful women less than half his age.


----------



## Daeva (Apr 18, 2011)

368 tritype would be my estimate. Either 6 or 8 dominant. Sp/So


----------



## Mr inappropriate (Dec 17, 2013)

I agree with 7 sp. He seems to have trollish attitude (for a president at least or someone in a presidenty position). His demaounur doesnt resemble any 8's or cp 6 i can think of.


----------



## Daeva (Apr 18, 2011)

Putin is not an Sp 7w8

You know who is? Gordon Ramsay;










Now if you compare this with the 'charisma' of Putin...











Same type? I think not.


----------



## Mr inappropriate (Dec 17, 2013)

Draconic said:


> Putin is not an Sp 7w8
> 
> You know who is? Gordon Ramsay;
> 
> ...


he is sp 7.


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> 7w8 Sp/Sx
> basically, he's like an 8 who is more head center (you can tell by the way he moves. he has a 7-ish bounce to his step which is hilarious), rationalizes when his positions are questioned and distracts himself by making videos with beautiful women less than half his age.



Sp evidenced by his monogamous history and desire to maintain the status quo?????

7 as evidenced by his desire to take over the world?


----------



## Daeva (Apr 18, 2011)

crashbandicoot said:


> he is sp 7.


What an argument! Such persuasion. Consider me convinced!! :shocked:


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Draconic said:


> What an argument! Such persuasion. Consider me convinced!! :shocked:


Because your argument that Ramsay is a 7w8 is so convincing? You didn't even offer one.


----------



## Mr inappropriate (Dec 17, 2013)

Draconic said:


> What an argument! Such persuasion. Consider me convinced!! :shocked:


Its just 2 pics less from yours lol.


----------



## Daeva (Apr 18, 2011)

Entropic said:


> Because your argument that Ramsay is a 7w8 is so convincing? You didn't even offer one.





crashbandicoot said:


> Its just 2 pics less from yours lol.


Of course Ramsay is a 7w8, are you kidding me? At least Putin's type can be debated over.

But hey, if you disagree with my example of self pres 7w8, you're free to give your opinion on Ramsay's type.


----------



## Mr inappropriate (Dec 17, 2013)

He has lots of hobbies for a 7/24 head of state. Leads an active lifestyle, most versatile president probably. 
Last i checked he was playing hockey or sth and how old is he ? 

Vladimir Putin â€“ Personal website

He also seems to be the carefree and joking one while meeting with other presidents.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Draconic said:


> Of course Ramsay is a 7w8, are you kidding me?


But why outside of your own assertion that he is? 



> At least Putin's type can be debated over.


Why is Putin's type so much more debatable? 



> But hey, if you disagree with my example of self pres 7w8, you're free to give your opinion on Ramsay's type.


Based on everything I've seen about him, I'm fairly sure he's an 8, not a 7. See that show Kitchen Nightmares or whatever it's called where he has to fix the mess of other chefs and blames the shit out of them for serving the customers crap food? That's an 8 > 2 motivation and manifestation of behavior, nothing 7 about it. His very source of being pissed off comes from how innocent people are being subject to bad things happening to them without their knowledge and awareness. If he's a 7, he would have to have an 8 fix to justify that focus from him, and I don't like using tritype to justify behavior in this way. If you allow for that, you have to allow for the arbitrary justification for anything. Motivationally speaking, nothing he does seems to be based on the issues of type 7. 

Also, wings tend to show up more in terms of attitude but not necessarily as much in actual external behavior of the core type. A 5w4 may therefore for example feel separate and different from everyone else, but it does not come with the envy that 4 core or fixers have and therefore they don't really fall back on the behavior that we otherwise also associate with 4s e.g. romanticization of reality, especially that of the past.

Of course, unless Ramsay releases an autobiography, I don't think you can type him in a fair way to begin with, but based on how he presents himself in media, I have a very hard time seeing how he is anything but an 8. This is also why I think it's kind of pointless to type Putin, seeing how Putin spends even more time crafting an elaborate image than Ramsay. Ramsay is very much "what you see is what you get", which, by the way, is another trait quite typical for 8.


----------



## Golden Rose (Jun 5, 2014)

Draconic said:


> Putin is not an Sp 7w8
> 
> You know who is? Gordon Ramsay;


Son of a bitch. I've always wondered about Gordon Ramsay's type because he seems too showy and openly angry for any gut type so I could never find anything that would suit him. Good catch.

As for Putin, I think ISTP 8w9.
He's far too calm and deliberate for an 8w7 which would be Donald Trump if we're talking politics.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Vanilla Sky said:


> Son of a bitch. I've always wondered about Gordon Ramsay's type because he seems too showy and openly angry for any gut type so I could never find anything that would suit him. Good catch.
> 
> As for Putin, I think ISTP 8w9.
> He's far too calm and deliberate for an 8w7 which would be Donald Trump if we're talking politics.


Please. How do you determine how much anger is true or not for a gut type in the first place? Anger is anger. Hell, the point isn't even the anger, but it's about _why_ you feel angry. For Ramsay, it becomes pretty blatantly obvious that what tends to piss him off is any sense of injustice to those innocent or without power to influence their situation. That kind of motivation is 8, not 7 or any other type. Please don't spread misconceptions about the gut center. If you are going to argue someone type, celebrity or otherwise, do it based on the actual motivations which is like enneagram 101 anyway.


----------



## Golden Rose (Jun 5, 2014)

Entropic said:


> Please. How do you determine how much anger is true or not for a gut type in the first place? Anger is anger. Hell, the point isn't even the anger, but it's about _why_ you feel angry. For Ramsay, it becomes pretty blatantly obvious that what tends to piss him off is any sense of injustice to those innocent or without power to influence their situation. That kind of motivation is 8, not 7 or any other type. Please don't spread misconceptions about the gut center. If you are going to argue someone type, celebrity or otherwise, do it based on the actual motivations which is like enneagram 101 anyway.


This escalated quickly. I like it.

I can see a stronger 1ish influence in Gordon Ramsey (granted that I've only watched sporadic episodes of the show) which might as well come from being a 7w8. What you have to keep in mind is that it's a tv show and most of his anger comes mostly from a mix of people doing things incorrectly and being entertaining to the viewer. I know that he's very protective to innocent and powerless people and I personally respect that but there's not much talk about how powerful the protective instincts of a 7 (usually 7w8) might be. I can see the man being mind-driven, he definitely has that kind of restless energy. As far as I know, personal opinions aren't synonym for misconceptions especially since there's hardly any scientific grounding in the enneagram.


----------



## Remcy (Dec 19, 2011)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> 7w8 Sp/Sx
> basically, he's like an 8 who is more head center (you can tell by the way he moves. he has a 7-ish bounce to his step which is hilarious), rationalizes when his positions are questioned and distracts himself by making videos with beautiful women less than half his age.


Nah, his head type is definitely 6. Consider some of his quotes for example:



Putin said:


> Only one thing works: Go on the offensive. You must hit first, and hit so hard that your opponent will not rise to his feet.


6 head-fix going CP.



Putin said:


> Not everyone likes the stable, gradual rise of our country. There are some who are using the democratic ideology to interfere in our internal affairs


Paying attention to other people's motivations.



Putin said:


> But if the U.S. were to leave and abandon Iraq without establishing the grounds for a united and sovereign country, that would definitely be a second mistake


Anticipating problems in the future.


----------



## TheProphetLaLa (Aug 18, 2014)

Yuck. We'll let the 8's take this one.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Vanilla Sky said:


> This escalated quickly. I like it.
> 
> I can see a stronger 1ish influence in Gordon Ramsey (granted that I've only watched sporadic episodes of the show) which might as well come from being a 7w8. What you have to keep in mind is that it's a tv show and most of his anger comes mostly from a mix of people doing things incorrectly and being entertaining to the viewer. I know that he's very protective to innocent and powerless people and I personally respect that but there's not much talk about how powerful the protective instincts of a 7 (usually 7w8) might be. I can see the man being mind-driven, he definitely has that kind of restless energy.


You haven't offered a single proper argument. You just talk about "he seems X", but you don't provide anything to substantiate the claim as to why he is X over Y. I'm not writing off that 7s can care for the innocent, but will they care in the way 8s do it? No, of course not. There's a reason innocence as a concept is intrinsically associated with type 8 and not 7. Anyone can be protective but _why_ are they? Your argument isn't coherent because there's nothing in what you've written that suggests _why_ he is a 7w8. You fall back on vague phrasings like "I can sense" or "I can see", but these are not valid claims in a logical context. If you want to argue for something, you need to provide an exhaustive reasoning as to why that is so. Not only can you make a statement about I think Y, but your conclusion has to be consistent with your premise. This is not so. 

Saying type A can manifest traits of type B means nothing, because that is true for _all_ of them. Anyone can be angry, for example, or feel shame, or anxiety. So again, enneagram 101, it's about the motivation. Can you prove or point out anything in him that suggests he is motivated by the issues of type 7 i.e. the fear of being trapped, at a very deep, intrinsic level? Is there anything at all about his behavior that belies such about his inner disposition towards how he is oriented to life? 

You even yourself admit that the traits I did point out i.e. his focus on protecting the innocent are better attributed to 8 (I can list more of them that speak towards 8 by the way, don't worry), or you wouldn't consider him to be a 7*w8*. Therefore, you actually admit that he is more likely an 8 than a 7, because the traits he does showcase, as you yourself agree on, are better attributed to type 8, not 7. The restless energy that you note, could equally be attributed to being an 8*w7*, assuming one can even make sweeping statements where this supposed "restless energy" is type-related at all. There are other types too that may showcase cases of restless energy such as type 6, for example, or 3s stuck in a rut. In this case, seeing how he showcases far more tendencies of type 8, 8w7 is also the most likely typing for him, over 7w8. 



> As far as I know, personal opinions aren't synonym for misconceptions especially since there's hardly any scientific grounding in the enneagram.


Also, please. The logical framework exists because it's supposed to be adhered to, or anyone can come up with a bunch of nonsense and claim validity because they can. If I assume that by "scientific grounding", you are referring to the natural sciences and the scientific method, there are a lot of different kinds of sciences, such as the humanities, that do not fit the criteria of following the scientific method in furthering its understanding of the world but is still indeed, a science. A science is so because the main interest is to further knowledge and understanding, because science means "knowledge". Therefore any field that is capable of doing so fits the definition of "science". The enneagram furthers understanding about the human spiritual experience or psychological, if one is more modernistically inclined, so if one chooses to deviate from this established framework then one is certainly no longer doing enneagram, but something else. 

Your claims about the enneagram aren't opinions, because you state them as if they are facts. You blatantly implied that there's a certain kind of anger that applies to gut types, and if people do not live up to these criteria they are not gut types. This _is_ a misconception about what the enneagram is about, because this statement does not correlate to or is consistent with what it says about how to understand anger in the enneagram. Nowhere will you find that it says something about different kinds of anger for the various types. There's not a single author who suggests this. You asserted your opinion about Ramsay's type as a fact i.e. he is not angry in the way a gut type "should be" to be a gut type. You didn't even precede your statement by making sure the reader understands that it is an opinion and not a fact i.e. "I believe" or "I think". If you want to make sure people understand that you are simply asserting what you believe to be true about the enneagram but do not make claims about expressing it as a form of authority and thus also a fact, you should always precede your statements with an "I think".


----------



## Daeva (Apr 18, 2011)

@Entropic

Guess what, I disagree. 

Gordon's anger doesn't come out of a sense of 'protecting innocence'. It's flat out frustration. Frustration at the incompetence and lack of responsibility other people show (line to 1). How other people are doing things WRONG (1). Frustration at how stupid and shortsighted people can be (5 and 1).

His anger comes out in hot, nervous and tense flashes, with the staying power coming from his 8-wing. But why not 8 core? Because he always seems to lose control when he gets infuriated. He doesn't just get angry, he gets infuriated. He loses his shit, pretty much all the damn time. That IS NOT a person who is at home with their anger. This is NOT a person who has their anger as their dominant driving emotion. It's fear, it's stress, it's impatience.

*It's never PURE anger. *There's always tension, stress, anxiety, restlessness, panic,... *NOT gut.*

It is almost *never* about BOUNDARIES, or TERRITORY, which would be gut triad. It's all mental justifications and reactivity. All about losing patience. He's out to rectify things, to make sure these people do it the 'right and proper' way, even if he himself acts the opposite of that => hypocrisy in a very typical 7->1 way.

Also, when he loses it, his energy goes high and up. Head center. I know you don't care about energy typings, but that doesn't make them any less valid.

Really, I think you confuse head anger with gut anger a lot. They are _very_ different experiences. Especially with type 8, there isn't going to be [high tension] like there is with head types. Gut is grounded, head is.. well.. heady.. electric... Very, very different...

Plus, I see exactly ZERO lines to 2 with Ramsay. None whatsoever. (the same with Putin, which is why I'm leaning 6 over 8 for him.)


----------



## Philathea (Feb 16, 2015)

Entropic said:


> You haven't offered a single proper argument. You just talk about "he seems X", but you don't provide anything to substantiate the claim as to why he is X over Y. I'm not writing off that 7s can care for the innocent, but will they care in the way 8s do it? No, of course not. There's a reason innocence as a concept is intrinsically associated with type 8 and not 7. Anyone can be protective but _why_ are they? Your argument isn't coherent because there's nothing in what you've written that suggests _why_ he is a 7w8. You fall back on vague phrasings like "I can sense" or "I can see", but these are not valid claims in a logical context. If you want to argue for something, you need to provide an exhaustive reasoning as to why that is so. Not only can you make a statement about I think Y, but your conclusion has to be consistent with your premise. This is not so.
> 
> Saying type A can manifest traits of type B means nothing, because that is true for _all_ of them. Anyone can be angry, for example, or feel shame, or anxiety. So again, enneagram 101, it's about the motivation. Can you prove or point out anything in him that suggests he is motivated by the issues of type 7 i.e. the fear of being trapped, at a very deep, intrinsic level? Is there anything at all about his behavior that belies such about his inner disposition towards how he is oriented to life?
> 
> ...


lmao what are you, the enneagram police?


----------



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

My opinion on Putin:

6 core with an 8 fix.

The type of arguments I would have made have already been stated, so I'll just leave it there.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Draconic said:


> @Entropic
> 
> Guess what, I disagree.
> 
> ...


To be honest, most of what you write seems like nitpicking to me, in the sense that I don't understand why you are making these distinctions. So ok, he's angry because it's wrong, but wrong in what way? 8s care about right/wrong too (ever heard how 8s hate to admit being wrong because it means capitulation to them?), as do all gut types in the sense that anger comes from a sense of the state not being in the way it ought to be. So what's your point, really? 

And I see a lot of 2 in Ramsay.

This is exactly why it's pointless to type celebrities or people in general because unless they explicitly state _why_ they do things the way they do it, you can at best extrapolate on their reasons behind their actions which means you can equally just get it flat out wrong. It doesn't mean anything. Subjective readings are just that; subjective readings. 



Philathea said:


> lmao what are you, the enneagram police?


You have a problem with that? I care for correct spreading of information. I personally think that's a pretty noble thing to strive towards. Don't you?


----------



## Golden Rose (Jun 5, 2014)

Animal said:


> My opinion on Putin:
> 
> 6 core with an 8 fix.
> 
> The type of arguments I would have made have already been stated, so I'll just leave it there.


6w5 8w9 3w4 ?

I can see cp 6 before 8 since he tends to do a lot of over-the-top assertions of strength just to prove the world he can and even some of his self expressions are very 'cock slinging' to steal a term from SoM. Having more trouble with his heart fix though. I can see 3w4, 3w2 and 2w3.


----------



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

Vanilla Sky said:


> 6w5 8w9 3w4 ?
> 
> I can see cp 6 before 8 since he tends to do a lot of over-the-top assertions of strength just to prove the world he can and even some of his self expressions are very 'cock slinging' to steal a term from SoM. Having more trouble with his heart fix though. I can see 3w4, 3w2 and 2w3.


Haha good question. NOt sure about the heartfix.

And yeah, that all makes sense, I think. 6w5 and 8w9. Heart fix.. I am inclined to say 3, but I don't really know.


----------



## Daeva (Apr 18, 2011)

Entropic said:


> To be honest, most of what you write seems like nitpicking to me, in the sense that I don't understand why you are making these distinctions. So ok, he's angry because it's wrong, but wrong in what way? 8s care about right/wrong too (ever heard how 8s hate to admit being wrong because it means capitulation to them?), as do all gut types in the sense that anger comes from a sense of the state not being in the way it ought to be. So what's your point, really?
> 
> And I see a lot of 2 in Ramsay.
> 
> This is exactly why it's pointless to type celebrities or people in general because unless they explicitly state _why_ they do things the way they do it, you can at best extrapolate on their reasons behind their actions which means you can equally just get it flat out wrong. It doesn't mean anything. Subjective readings are just that; subjective readings.


If you think it's pointless to try and type celebrities, why do it then?
And please, what you say about right/wrong is not what I wrote. Look at the context, look at the picture I was painting. I think you're confused about who's nitpicking here...



> So what's your point, really?


My point was contrasting Ramsay's anger, which is very much head type, with gut type anger. Have you even read my post?


----------



## Donovan (Nov 3, 2009)

there's too much "refinement" in gordon--that doesn't seem calculated for self-benefit, and instead seems to stem from principles on how "things _should_ be"--for him to register as an 8. type 8's that i've met in real life seem more earthy, and any sort of genteelness has always struck me as more of a tool than anything, that then transitions back to "earthiness" as soon as they have the other in sway. 
i'm not an expert on the guy, but i don't see so much 'protecting the weak or innocent' as much as i see him valuing those people that value what is important to him, and especially those that can execute those values flawlessly and efficiently. in fact, he's an asshole to many who drown in front of him, and he's almost spiteful or takes it personally, that they would drown to begin with, that they would "butcher" his values in front of him. 
i can see both 7 and 1 in all of that...


aside from that, i feel like we can all easily talk past each other with our own subjective take on what a word means (lol), or the picture we attempt to paint can easily miss the mark in another's head. 
i would say that 8's are high tension, and that there would varying forms of "high tension" (again, subjective). i would also say that they don't control themselves, and/or that controlling oneself isn't a sign of being an 8 (the opposite also will not prove true as anything significant). the 8's that i know actually kind of like to have their surroundings be more or less uncomfortable for those they work around, they like to have tension spread over an area that centers around them, and they have no qualms about losing their temper and taking it full force (as this is actually one of the surest signs that you _are_ comfortable with your anger: you don't really give a shit about the after-effects and the negativity that is bred during the process only acts as more fuel to continue the rampage, lol--lust). 

no idea about putin... feel like there's more to say, may come back.


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

Donovan said:


> there's too much "refinement" in gordon--that doesn't seem calculated for self-benefit, and instead seems to stem from principles on how "things _should_ be"--for him to register as an 8. type 8's that i've met in real life seem more earthy, and any sort of genteelness has always struck me as more of a tool than anything, that then transitions back to "earthiness" as soon as they have the other in sway.
> i'm not an expert on the guy, but i don't see so much 'protecting the weak or innocent' as much as i see him valuing those people that value what is important to him, and especially those that can execute those values flawlessly and efficiently. in fact, he's an asshole to many who drown in front of him, and he's almost spiteful or takes it personally, that they would drown to begin with, that they would "butcher" his values in front of him.
> i can see both 7 and 1 in all of that...


Gordon stikes me as highly stung but with hope for those who try to better themselves. Than man has standards for others!  Maybe that's why he looks 8-2ish. 

1w2 core? Tentatively...


----------



## Donovan (Nov 3, 2009)

mushr00m said:


> Gordon stikes me as highly stung but with hope for those who try to better themselves. Than man has standards for others!  Maybe that's why he looks 8-2ish.
> 
> 1w2 core? Tentatively...


maybe, on the latter. he seems more on the frustration end of things like the outer world isn't aligning with his image of it--almost like things used to be just fucking great, and then everything fell into a state of despair, and now he sees people trying to climb their surroundings and craft back up to that notch... but when they begin to fall two steps back for that one step they just got, he explodes. 

he is high strung though. i'm pretty sure he owns over 25 restaurants around the globe and had a number of successful ones around the ages of 25-32. efficiency for sure.


----------



## Golden Rose (Jun 5, 2014)

Donovan said:


> he is high strung though. i'm pretty sure he owns over 25 restaurants around the globe and had a number of successful ones around the ages of 25-32. efficiency for sure.


This got me thinking.

I can see 1w2 making sense over 7w8 (with both being in his tritype) if you take into account that 7s disintegrate to 1 while 1s integrate to 7. So rather than a sanguine, spontaneous man who resorts to planning, criticism and moral outbursts under stress, he seems more of a high strung, methodical, stern man who embraces his more entertaining and vocal side while performing at his best. Meaning that he can finally let loose of his type 1 self containment and embrace a more powerful manifestation of anger and mockery.

Sexual 1s tend to send off cp 6 and 8 vibes on occasion.


----------



## Donovan (Nov 3, 2009)

Vanilla Sky said:


> This got me thinking.
> 
> I can see 1w2 making sense over 7w8 (with both being in his tritype) if you take into account that 7s disintegrate to 1 while 1s integrate to 7. So rather than a sanguine, spontaneous man who resorts to planning, criticism and moral outbursts under stress, he seems more of a high strung, methodical, stern man who embraces his more entertaining and vocal side while performing at his best. Meaning that he can finally let loose of his type 1 self containment and embrace a more powerful manifestation of anger and mockery.
> 
> Sexual 1s tend to send off cp 6 and 8 vibes on occasion.


yes, i think he'd be an unusual 7. i mean, there's no reason someone can't be extremely unhealthy their entire life, and yet still be wildly successful and well liked. it's not like we have to operate even close to health to be what is considered "normal" (telling of the way things are... and it makes me wonder why, once again, types are only explained in one image of themselves, as opposed to what a type "X" would look like after living in a mode of disintegration for years upon years--this is all far more complicated than it is ever given credit for). 

but, making it simple (as people are not ), i'd say he fits 1 more than 7. 1's aren't nice by default--in fact, a lot of what is attributed to types is more a symptom of their complex, and is not actually rooted in the mechanism that drives them, meaning that while it may align statistically or be common, it is not indicative of anything other than an observation to be cataloged. and, these symptoms can definitely arise within or from another, even completely separate and different complex altogether, to the point that "plus's" and "minus's" to a type might as well be a work of fiction, for the thought only fits what is inside another's head, and is not exactly a rendition of reality. 

(/hypocritical-ness)


----------



## Golden Rose (Jun 5, 2014)

@Donovan

I agree with you, even more so since disintegration is very gradual and all types have their ups and downs. I've been stuck in 5 mode for a long time but it isn't exactly comfortable, I think disintegration becomes a defense mechanism for when a person fails to be proactively engaging their core desires. Which isn't a lifelong constant but rather a mean to re-balance whatever's been eating at you. I know there's atypical 7s and since the man is an ExTJ, he'd definitely be a very unconventional one. 

He has the prickly energy of a 7 but 1s can be just as charged and it's definitely not a stereotypical nice type. I don't believe there's even a 'nice' type, even the gentler ones like sp 6, sp 4 and all the 9s have their own demons to battle with. I'll show you a clip of a character that I'd absolutely type as sexual 1 just so you can see the parallels that I'm seeing. He's more outwardly angry but the style's similar.


----------



## Donovan (Nov 3, 2009)

@Vanilla Sky

hahaha, i love it. i worked with someone like her; undoubtedly a 1. she and her "nemesis", a guy who worked with us, was a sx/sp 7. he's like a big goofy labrador who just can't help but notice the bitter, bitchy, shrew of a cat as he chases a ball... and so stops mid-gallop to get swatted all over his face as soon as he makes a dumb comment he just couldn't pass up. 

every time. like clock work. he'd throw the first metaphorical punch, only to get waylaid and say sorry, very quickly, over and over as he tried to get away from the situation. he was actually very smart, and i love the guy, but i swear to god his memory must only last a few minutes. she was the big scary boss bitch at work (LOL). we got on fine though, actually had mutual respect for one another (as we both just worked and did was what necessary... as it was _necessary_, and not an option).


----------



## Daeva (Apr 18, 2011)

... but, but... he's a 7... :crying: he's a clown...


----------



## Daeva (Apr 18, 2011)

Two times Sp 7w8...

The only difference between these two is their tritype, their mbti, and the fact that one has Tiger Blood™ while the other doesn't.


----------

